# Schubert Piano Sonata, D 959



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Am I the only one who wonders why D 960 gets almost all the attention? Surely both D 958 and D 959 are considered to be unique masterpieces but 9 out of 10 seem to put D 960 as their favorite and as the greatest put of the three last Sonatas by Schubert. Does no one think that D 959 is of the same sublime level? I think the last movement is my favorite movement out of all by him.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

D 959 is my favorite Schubert piano sonata followed closely by D 894. For recordings, I'm smitten with Brendel for the former and Ranki for the latter.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beebert said:


> Am I the only one who wonders why D 960 gets almost all the attention? Surely both D 958 and D 959 are considered to be unique masterpieces but 9 out of 10 seem to put D 960 as their favorite and as the greatest put of the three last Sonatas by Schubert. Does no one think that D 959 is of the same sublime level? I think the last movement is my favorite movement out of all by him.


Perhaps you are, do you really care.....just listen and enjoy it.


----------

